# Anybody Fish?



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

This summer I've gotten back into a hobby I used to love as a kid. My dad and I used to fish all the time when I was younger at a restaurant that was set back in the country. They had horse back riding and a nice stock pond, the tourist loved it. All you had to do to fish there was grab a bite too eat. So dad and I would would get there in the morning get a piece of pie and a cup of coffee and then hit the pond. I caught hundreds of small catfish with my closed real rhino rod real combo, dad was always in the lookout for bass. Well the restaurant closed and went to private property so we lost our fishing hole. My family owns a fair share of farming ground but no ponds so we didn't fish for years. After I got back from the service we found another pond about an hour from us that was a rock quarry that filled up. We would go there a couple times a month until the same thing happened there. Well this year I decided I was going to get back into fishing. We live in a lake town and it's a good sized lake with all kind of fish, but dad and I just can't get ourselves to buy a boat. Well one of my good friends got back into fishing this year and we've got ourselves a boat.

So far this year I've gotten two new rods and reals and more lures than I'm proud to admit. It's good to be able to get back out with dad and friends and catch some fish, it brings back memories from my youth. So who else on here is into fishing? Let's see some picks of your catches.

Here's a couple of mine from the last couple years. One of them is from a buddies wedding, not a big fish just had to show off catching a bass in a tux. His brother had to get in on the photo as well.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice cats! We've been searching for some good catfish ponds her lately. Or lake used to have some monsters, but there hasn't been much caught there the last couple years. We've pulled a couple 10 pounders out this year but nothing that big. For future reference if you hook one in the dorsal fin on accident with a crappie rod it makes for an interesting fight. I'll just say you better have plenty of line on that thing.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We fish the Brazos river here in Texas. We actually have a tournament coming up next week.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Been out twice this year and the water has been a little rough and could not fish our normal spot. A friend caught a good size yellow eye rockfish and the second time a smaller rockfish, we also got the anchor hung up and had to cut the line. So getting a new anchor and chain for it, have the line already. Still early in the year for halibut and salmon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A cold mountain river or a high country beaver pond......

​




​​
with a fly rod for a nice mes of trout......






​


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

That is some beautiful country there.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

don't get out much, but now an then


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Spent another weekend fishing

























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We have been hammering decent bass

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Burbot fishing with the granddaughter


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice catches.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lisa and I Fish Every Chance we get! Lucky enough to have 3 lakes locally less than 30 min away from home! we have taken a saltwater fishing trip or two also. One thing i have Learned you will always buy too many Lures and Rods if you Love fishing! But if the fish are biting a certain lure You Need THAT Lure in youre Box to Catch them! so I have at least 4 tackle boxes of Lures and accessories, Oh Well its just Money!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love it. A few good ones from the summer. My old man didn't catch anything that night so I asked him to hold the first for the photo. He was less amused than me.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Been fishing since I could walk. I was a musky guide for about 10 years in SE Wisconsin and used to fish musky tournaments as well (gotta love winning money in a tourney when the wife doesn't know. Can you say slush fund!). Since the kiddos came along, I hung up the guiding and now guide for my wife and 2 girls (all of who have caught muskies as well already).

I live close (5 mins away) from Lake Michigan as well, so spend a lot of summer nights on the big pond, chasing silver fish. It's nice to get home from work and be fishing in 10 minutes. Especially when we're getting the reel ripping kings at night. Can turn into a fire drill at times.

And you definitely can't just have one bait, especially when chasing multiple species. My garage and basement look like Bass Pro Shops between the musky, bass, walleye, salmon, etc. gear. lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a few from last season. The musky is my biggest so far at 52.25"sx24" girth.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice fish guys !!

here is a pic of what I caught


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL Ed. There's a cream for that you know.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Will it kill gizzard shad ? Roosevelt lake has been taken over by them and its hurting the game fish population in my opinion. They suppose to have stocked Florida bass in there now , I guess hoping they can control them.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Muskies will gobble gizzard shad up nicely. I think they've stocked tiger muskies out west in the past, but not sure how they have survived. Around here, the lakes that have them, have some seriously fat muskies in them.

It's amazing how one variance in the ecosystem can ruin an entire fishery. We're dealing with low alewife amounts in Lake Michigan currently. That means the DNR has been reducing the amount of salmon and trout they've been stocking to hopefully prevent a crash similar to what happened in Huron. The zebra and quaga mussels are filtering out all the plankton and what not, so the baitfish don't have as much food. Not sure how they're going to fix the problem, but hopefully the government master-thinkers can come up with a plan.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great looking fish for the backyard fish pond, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Bass will eat the gizzard. I think people actually put gizzard shad in their bass ponds as a food source. Ed, you may want to start bass fishing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick the gizzard in Roosevelt are as big as most of the bass, lol

We try to shoot them when we bowfish at night, but they swim like bats fly, very hard to hit


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The size won't stop the bass from trying lol. bass will try to fit just about anything in their mouth.

.








Wish I could stop these photos from coming out sideways. Sorry for the neck ache fellas.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It's OK Rick I just Turn the Monitor Over on its Side LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope it's a better plan than they came up with for the introduction of stripped bass in lake Powell. The water was supposed to be to cold for them to breed..... was supposed to be.... now they have invaded lake mead, lake havasu, and the entire Colorado river system. The get sucked up the tube and. Dumped into the central Arizona project canal that runs to Phoenix and dumped into lake pleasant too. They have cut the large and smallmouth populations considerably, not to mention crappie.

This is the same agency that is in charge of the wolf reintroduction.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Another Screwed up Gov Program! But let's let them dictate our Healthcare!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

My daughters first noodled flathead. She was pumped up.






my mom took me fishing all the time and she still fishes with my wife, our 2 daughter and I. Our ranch is about 7200 acres with 2 large creeks and lots and lots of good ponds with bass, crappie and catfish. I'm very fortunate to have family that likes to work hard and play hard outside.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pic Murphys ranch !


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great pic's., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics, where is your ranch, what state ? Tx, Ok ?


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

prairiewolf said:


> Great pics, where is your ranch, what state ? Tx, Ok ?


Oklahoma, in the northwest corner of Osage county. We are Osage and this ranch was my family's original allotments from the 1906 act. My people were on this land as early as 1889. Our ranch headquarters are were there was a town called Frankfort, named after my great grandfather Frank Murphy. This ranch is set up so as it can never be sold, divided or mortgaged as long as there is Murphy blood alive. We are a large family that is amazingly open minded, honest to each other and proud of our heritage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats Great !!!

I live in Az but use to visit my wives relatives in Texas a lot. I have witnessed a lot of the large ranches being sold or divided up into small parcels, I just dont understand it, guess the younger generations they just dont want to work them, grab the money and try and live the easy life.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Our family has the orginal homestead dated form the 1875 or so. one of my cousins still owns it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats great also knapper !!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

If I had grabbed money and the easy life I would be in prison or dead. My father instilled a good work ethic in all of us kids and the feeling and praise he and mom would gives us when earned something we worked for was awesome. I have 2 sisters and a brother, we all went Okla State University and graduated. We were told that if we wanted to go to college we had to pay our own way and keep good grades. After graduating dad would give us each of us a check reimbursing us for tuition, cost of living, and what ever else he and mom thought we had spent. That was probably the greatest thing they could've done. It was sure hard not telling my little sister, but my 2 older siblings kept it a secret from me and I kept the tradition going. I got my diploma and came home to punch cows, break horses and hunt. Wouldn't trade for nothing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good for you and I really mean it !!!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Ever see a dog get excited about buying dipsy divers at Bass Pro in Chicago.










These are the lines he had to watch. Two were set at 110 feet and the other ones held his new dyspy diver at 25 feet and 300 yards off the side.










Winstons first Lake Michigan Lake Trout










murphyranch...we are two states above you.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ahhhh, the ole dipsy diver. I absolutely LOVE fishing on Lake Michigan (as I mentioned above). I do a lot of night fishing out there vs. day time. The lake usually calms down a bit, and there's never anyone else to compete with. We catch a little of everything at night, but mainly Kings. Last year was a great year for steelhead at night for some reason as well as the kings. Almost had a night time grand slam a couple of years ago, getting kings, coho, steelies, and a laker. Couldn't get a brownie though.

With this warm winter (spring?), might be time to get the boat out and go chase some of our world class brown trout.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing. I bet the browns are close to the piles right now. Would be awful nice to catch a 15lber.

But then no trips to the big lake this year, I need new steel jawed traps and maybe your aware, they are not giving them away.

Besides Winston just looked at me. From his face I think he just wants to catch carp this year. :fishing:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Love It, The Lil Gal in the Pink Knew she had to hold her tongue Right! Great Pics!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

They're stacked up in the harbors for sure. A lot of coho around this year as well for some reason. Maybe because we can actually fish the spots that hold them for once this year. That bite is usually not until late April or May in our area. My biggest brownie is just under 20#s. Got that one on my birthday a few years ago.

If you ever make it out this way again for some big pond fishing, let me know. I'd love to meet up, and maybe get you out in the boat.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's the 20#er from a few years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Tuff, that a nice fish for sure...

Here's my rig for the big water, not pretty but it works well. The smaller size does not cast a shadow and the salmon don't shy away as much. AKA: no side planers on this boat!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

That's an awesome rig Larry! I know a lot of guys kayak out of Racine and Milwaukee. Braver than I haha. I don't have a huge Lake Michigan set up, mine is more for muskies and the like, but we get the job done. Amazing how many rods you can run out of a Crestliner 1750 Fish Hawk. It's also why I mostly night fish. Been caught out in some nasty stuff coming off the lake in the morning, but usually don't deal with that at night.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow you posting this really brought back the memories. Especially the all nighters in July going after salmon when the ol'lake had big waves.

That's a 17 foot ocean proven duck boat in the photo, the hull is Kevlar reinforced. Its actually called the DuckBoat and it came out of Maine around 1989, at least I believe that's when I bought it. The plants burnt down since then and some guy in the south bought them out.

We used to run 6 rods out of it, but it got to be to chaotic out of a 12 foot cockpit with two guys. We never fished tournaments so all is well with just 4.

Our kicker is a 5.5 horse 1966 model and each season I bet it putted us around the lake hundreds of miles trolling. Once the plugs in the 40 fouled and would not start. That old motor brought us home at full power and a whole 4.5 mph. HO Hum...we were 6.5 miles out.

The other nice thing about a small boat is this. You get to fight the fish without worrying about tangling. The man without the fish on can pop the rigger balls free and the unlock the dipsies. Then hit the switch and pull up the rigger ball on the side of the fish. Allot more skill fighting a salmon with 150 yards of line out, then having a boat continue to troll and keeping the line tight.

But I am done on the big lake except maybe a charter no and again. I am going to sell all of my Salmon stuff except maybe a rod or two for cat-fishing. Yep even going to sell the electric riggers that I just replaced 2 years ago and have been used 3 times. All my stuff is well taken care of and most is like new. Mostly because I live 4 hours away and it would get used maybe 5-6 times/year.

Why, well if you have not been reading my blabbing, I am selling because my steel traps need replaced (good excuse anyway). To be honest its age/health and last fall made me wake up a little. :frown2: I figure anything would happen in such a small boat, even a coast guard chopper would take eons to find me on the big lake. Especially if we were 4-5 miles out which is common off the flats of Chicago to get into 100 feet of water for consistent salmon.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good stuff Larry. When it comes to fishing, well, I'm a touch better than the coyote game. Okay, I'm light years ahead lol. I'm new to the coyote game (this is my 4th or 5th year), but fishing has been my love since I could walk.

Let me know what you have for sale. I may be able to take some of it off your hands. If nothing else, I can try and find you some buyers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds good. Ill send you a list in a week or so.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

caught on ultralight.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Caught on ultralight.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This was my walleye. 29.75". All of the fish I have picture have been caught on ultralight setups.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Always fun fishing with the light stuff.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You should take your light stuff over to Elevenmile and hook onto some of the big pike they have in that pond--- yew-hawww--- the fight will be on.

awprint:


----------

